#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Can any one find this books for me, both solution manual and ebook

## toshlak

Chemical reactor engineering, 3rd edition, by octave levenspiel



transport processes and separation process principles, 4th edition, by geankoplis

advanced transport phenomena, by l. Gary leal, isbn 978-0521-84910-4 

random walks in biology,by h.c.berg.

If any one find can u reply plsSee More: Can any one find this books for me, both solution manual and ebook

----------


## insult2injury

> advanced transport phenomena, by l. Gary leal, isbn 978-0521-84910-4



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nwingwon

> Chemical reactor engineering, 3rd edition, by octave levenspiel
> 
> transport processes and separation process principles, 4th edition, by geankoplis
> 
> advanced transport phenomena, by l. Gary leal, isbn 978-0521-84910-4 
> 
> random walks in biology,by h.c.berg.
> 
> If any one find can u reply pls



Dear Brothers

Chemical Reaction Engineering, 3rd Edition
by: Octave Levenspiel 



Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Random Walks in Biology
by: Howard C. Berg 



Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Advanced Transport Phenomena: Fluid Mechanics and Convective Transport Processes (Cambridge Series in Chemical Engineering)
by: L. Gary Leal 



Link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sardonyx

Hey there... anyone manage to acquire a solution manual to that Levenspiel yet? Would be a great help!

----------


## vivuzz

anyone has the solution manual for Advanced transport phenomena of Leal?

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thank you

----------


## blackeagle2548

Have you still keep it ? Now I really need "advanced transport phenomena, by l. Gary leal, isbn 978-0521-84910-4" book and its solution.
Please share it with me.
thank you so much

----------


## nvelasco

i need transport processes and separation process principles, 4th edition, by geankoplis, please!!!

----------

